# Supernatural WW2 roleplay? (Please read.)



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 24, 2021)

I've had this idea for a while, my necromancer bat character Wanda in the Polish resistance. The idea would be that she uses her powers and control of the undead to help in Warsaw. Would anyone be into this? Your character can be an anthro, but they have to be on the allies side.


----------



## Universe (Feb 26, 2021)

I’m in


----------



## Universe (Feb 26, 2021)

I would love to be on the allies’ side


----------



## silverwuffamute (Feb 26, 2021)

I would do it, however i feel i more fit into the evil side if any rp im in unfortunately


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 26, 2021)

silverwuffamute said:


> I would do it, however i feel i more fit into the evil side if any rp im in unfortunately



I normally do villain roleplays, and Wanda herself is not squeaky clean, but at least she is Polish Resistance and not on the Axis side.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 26, 2021)

Universe said:


> I would love to be on the allies’ side



You'd have to be a foreign fighter, since this would be in an fictional anthro filled Poland.


----------



## Universe (Feb 26, 2021)

Ok how about the UK


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 26, 2021)

Universe said:


> Ok how about the UK



It's possible, but how they got there would be some secret op or something, Poland is waayyy far away from the UK and is way behind Nazi lines in WW2.


----------



## Universe (Feb 26, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 26, 2021)

Universe said:


> Ok



I could allow it, but you'll have to make a good backstory as to why a limey is in the middle of Polish sewers in Warsaw.


----------



## Universe (Feb 26, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Universe (Feb 27, 2021)

He could be a part of the British secret service


----------



## silverwuffamute (Mar 1, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I normally do villain roleplays, and Wanda herself is not squeaky clean, but at least she is Polish Resistance and not on the Axis side.


Fair enough, usually if i go axis it's a low ranking infantryman, so who would you prefer i be then?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

silverwuffamute said:


> Fair enough, usually if i go axis it's a low ranking infantryman, so who would you prefer i be then?



Okay, just know Wanda will be more than likely hostile, for obvious reasons.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, just know Wanda will be more than likely hostile, for obvious reasons.


That could be interesting specifically for the fact i typically run as kind of a demigod but not really if that makes sense, its easier to explain elsewhere if you want


----------

